# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Last van mijn tanden

## rafaelo

ik heb last van me tanden kan dat door griep komen?

----------


## rafaelo

?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo rafaelo,

Kan zijn dat je een ontsteking in je bijholte hebt, dan kan je last hebben van griepverschijnselen en tandpijn...
Kan ook zijn dat je gevoelige tanden hebt en een normaal griepje...

----------

